# News - Hitman - The Movie: Vin Diesel ist raus



## Administrator (5. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,531742


----------



## HerrKarl (5. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm....  Timothy Olyphant,
Ist das der Kerl der in Band of Brothers Major Winters gespielt hat?


----------



## markenprodukt (5. Dezember 2006)

Schade, meiner Meinung nach hätte Vin Diesel perfekt für dieses Rolle gepasst


----------



## babajager (5. Dezember 2006)

HerrKarl am 05.12.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....  Timothy Olyphant,
> Ist das der Kerl der in Band of Brothers Major Winters gespielt hat?



laut dieser liste nicht http://www.zelluloid.de/person/filme.php3?id=812 aber irgendwie passt der nicht in die figur des hitman.


----------



## Jared (5. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, kann mir kaum vorstellen dass der Film was gescheites wird, oder noch was mit dem Spiel gemein hat.

Vin Diesel wäre eine ziemlich ideale Besetzung gewesen. Schließlich zeichnet sich der Hitman auch nich gerade durch ellenlange Monologe aus, sonder wenn er mal was sagt, dann doch eher kurz und knackig. Vin hätte da prima gepasst.

Timothy Olyphant sieht zu mindest optisch nach ner glatten Fehlbesetzung aus. Viel zu "Bubi-mäßig".


----------



## prayz (5. Dezember 2006)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein. warum macht hollywood immer so einen mist? dann müssen sie sich nicht wundern warum der film oder allgemein spieleverfilmungen floppen.

weder vin noch dieser neue sollten die rolle bekommen. viel mehr der stumme aus nur noch 60 sekundne, der riese der nie etwas sagt. der passt viel besser in die rolle, er sieht richtig schön kantik aus ohne viele muskeln. halt genauso wie im spiel. vin ist zu klein und zu muskolös und der andere knabe ist zu geschmeidig und bubenhaft wie es bereits schön erwähnt wurde.

für den hitman brauch man einfach nur einen großen, schlanken, kantiken, glatzen und ausdrucksstarken schauspieler. man brauch keinen der besonders jut reden kann, wofür auch. 

also weg mit den beiden und her mit der stummen glatze aus gone in 60 seconds. der hier müsste das machen. http://imdb.com/gallery/granitz/5331/Events/5331/VinnieJone_Grani_11249778_400.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Jones,%20Vinnie
der passt perfekt.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt imho nur eine Idealbesetzung für den Hitman:

Jason Statham ("The Transporter")

http://thecia.com.au/reviews/t/images/transporter-2-3.jpg

http://www.unreel.co.uk/reviews/t/The_Transporter/co6.jpg

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Kandinata (5. Dezember 2006)

Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt imho nur eine Idealbesetzung für den Hitman:
> 
> Jason Statham ("The Transporter")
> 
> ...



meine meinung, diesel passt rein garnicht... aber der neue noch weniger   

statham sieht schon fast aus wie der "hitman", siehe transporter, fast die selbe kleidung


----------



## stockduck (5. Dezember 2006)

Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt imho nur eine Idealbesetzung für den Hitman:
> 
> Jason Statham ("The Transporter")
> 
> ...



auf das wäre ich nicht gekommen!

wäre eine echt geile wahl!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Dezember 2006)

stockduck am 05.12.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stratham wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht. Ich finde Olyphant aber auch ganz ok. Schaut euch das Foto hier an und denkt euch die Haare weg:
http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/5244/Events/5244/j.jpg.html?path=pgallery&path_key=Olyphant,%20Timothy


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2006)

stockduck am 05.12.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo, Statham würden wohl viele für die idealbesetzung halten. inklusive mir.


----------



## _LC_Matrix (5. Dezember 2006)

Die Besetzung ist in etwa so passend wie Daniel Craig für den neuen Bond.
Das Casting in Amerika ist wohl auch nicht mehr was es mal war.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Dezember 2006)

_LC_Matrix am 05.12.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Besetzung ist in etwa so passend wie Daniel Craig für den neuen Bond.
> Das Casting in Amerika ist wohl auch nicht mehr was es mal war.



Entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung finde ich Craig gut in der Rolle des Bond. Vor allem weil der Film anders ist als alle bisherigen! Top!


----------



## autumnSkies (5. Dezember 2006)

Erstmal bin ich froh das Vin Diesel raus ist, ich mochte zwar die Riddick Filme, aber ers ist kein Hitman!


Stratham ist mir zu lieb und zu unfreiwillig komisch - muss immer an Snatch denken!

Ich plädire ja für Christian Bale, der hat etwas sehr kaltes in seiner Mimik.

Den Olifanten find ich okay, mit Glatze und ohne lächeln und in etwas größer könnte ich ihn mir schon als Hitman vorstellen. Diese markanten Gesichtszüge find ich 1A.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Dezember 2006)

Na Gott sei dank nicht Vin Diesel. Ausser in "the fast and the furious" mag ich ihn überhaupt nicht. Schauspielerisches Talent wrid durch Muskeln und aufgesetzen coolen Sprüchen ersetzt 





			
				Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt imho nur eine Idealbesetzung für den Hitman:
> 
> Jason Statham ("The Transporter")
> 
> ...


Jup, den hätt ich mir auch gewünscht, in Crank einfach nur klasse


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2006)

_LC_Matrix am 05.12.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Besetzung ist in etwa so passend wie Daniel Craig für den neuen Bond.
> Das Casting in Amerika ist wohl auch nicht mehr was es mal war.


mit dieser meinung gehörst du mittlerweile zu einer kleinen minderheit.
im vorfeld gab's viel gebashe, das gab's übrigens auch bei anderen bonddarstellern. mittlerweile sind die meisten kinogänger begeistert.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2006)

autumnSkies am 05.12.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Stratham ist mir zu lieb und zu unfreiwillig komisch - muss immer an Snatch denken!


das liegt doch eher an der rolle als am schauspieler.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2006)

MICHI123 am 05.12.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Gott sei dank nicht Vin Diesel. Ausser in "the fast and the furious" mag ich ihn überhaupt nicht. Schauspielerisches Talent wrid durch Muskeln und aufgesetzen coolen Sprüchen ersetzt


auch das sind eher seine rollen als er selbst denke ich mal.
er passt optisch halt überhaupt nicht ins schema, eine glatze macht noch lange keine Nr. 47.


----------



## tooFgiB (5. Dezember 2006)

nunja ich hätte mir vin diesel gut in dieser rolle vorstellen können ... von daher schade. aber mit Timothy Olyphant köntne doch ein guter ersatz kommen. ich freu mich drauf ;D


----------



## Razor (5. Dezember 2006)

Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt imho nur eine Idealbesetzung für den Hitman:
> 
> Jason Statham ("The Transporter")
> 
> ...



 (was soll ich da noch zu sagen, wurde ja bis jetzt im jedem Thread gesagt, in dem der Hitmanfilm diskutiert wurde   )


----------



## autumnSkies (5. Dezember 2006)

Das liegt sicher auch an seiner Rolle wie HanFred schon sagte, aber auf den Bildern im Post zuvor, sieht der junge Stratham zu lieb / zu charismatisch aus!

Der Hitman im Spiel ist durchaus ein kühler Typ, leicht asiatisch angehauchtes karma (spitze Wangen, kleine augen, blasse Haut) und da passt der Olifant besser, ehrlich. Je länger ich Bilder vergleiche um so sicherer bin ich mir.


----------



## derBatz (5. Dezember 2006)

Timothy Olyphant sieht total unpassend aus, meiner meinung nach noch unpassender als Vin Diesel. Vin hat nicht das Image um ein kühler Killer zu sein der intelligent wirkt (nix gegen ihn, aber er ist einfach für actionrollen ohne Tiefgang gemacht).

Unser "Crank"-Mann passt da schon eher, aber er ist auch ne Spur zu "hart" für die Rolle, man braucht jemanden der Kühl ist, nicht emotional und dessen zweiter Vorname nicht Action ist.


----------



## el_presidente2002 (5. Dezember 2006)

Ach ihr habt ja alle keine Ahnung! (ganz ruhig ich will nur ein bischen provozieren ), der einzig wahre Hitman ist der Mann der Hitman seine Stimme leiht.

David Bateson: http://ia.imdb.com/media/imdb/01/I/72/80/00/10f.jpg

Auf jeden fall find ich ihn näher am Orginal als die anderen . Alternativ würde ich auch vorschlagen eine NoName Schauspieler zu nehmen der nicht durch seine vorherrigen Rollen in eine Klische-Ecke gedrückt wird.


----------



## jetztnicht (5. Dezember 2006)

prayz am 05.12.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> weder vin noch dieser neue sollten die rolle bekommen. viel mehr der stumme aus nur noch 60 sekundne, der riese der nie etwas sagt. der passt viel besser in die rolle, er sieht richtig schön kantik aus ohne viele muskeln.



keine muskeln? x-men3 nicht gesehen? den Juggernaut mal bissl genauer anschauen ^^

aber sonst fänd ich den "transporter" eig. auch passend aber im prnizip is mir wurst solang der film geil ist/wird


----------



## prayz (5. Dezember 2006)

SebTh am 05.12.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 05.12.2006 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich will euch ja keine träume nehmen. aber findet ihr wirklich das wir einen hitman bekommen sollten der sage und schreibe 1,72m groß ist? ich denke nicht. wir brauchen einen großen, da der original hitman schließlich auch kein zwerg ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2006)

prayz am 05.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will euch ja keine träume nehmen. aber findet ihr wirklich das wir einen hitman bekommen sollten der sage und schreibe 1,72m groß ist? ich denke nicht. wir brauchen einen großen, da der original hitman schließlich auch kein zwerg ist.



Als ob das beim Film eine Rolle spielen würde. Sylvester Stallone ist in Wirklichkeit auch "nur" ca. 1,70m groß - trotzdem wirkt er in allen seinen Streifen hünenhaft - die Filmtechnik macht's. 
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## realgsus (5. Dezember 2006)

jetztnicht am 05.12.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> keine muskeln? x-men3 nicht gesehen? den Juggernaut mal bissl genauer anschauen ^^


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass das ein Kostüm war?

Siehe hier


----------



## autumnSkies (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin für Woody Allen.


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2006)

Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> prayz am 05.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, meine Meinung. wie wäre es denn mit dem Schauspieler von "the transporter"?
name fällt mir leider nicht ein


----------



## Michael-Miggi (5. Dezember 2006)

autumnSkies am 05.12.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Woody Allen.





Topbesetzung!!!! Er wäre zweifelsohne der beste Killer aller Zeiten. Schwallt seine Gegner zu bis sie sich selbst umbringen. Keine Spuren, keine Zeugen, kein Verbrechen (da Selbstmord). 

Auch denk ich nicht das die Größe tatsächlich eine Rolle spielen würde. Und Stratham (oder wie der heisst) finde ich an und für sich schon sehr kühl. Der würde tatsächlich sehr gut zur Rolle passen.


----------



## istallion (5. Dezember 2006)

HerrKarl am 05.12.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....  Timothy Olyphant,
> Ist das der Kerl der in Band of Brothers Major Winters gespielt hat?




Richtig. Er wäre eingentlich die Idealbesetzung gewesen. Cool und mit Glatze!


----------



## Boesor (5. Dezember 2006)

Michael-Miggi am 05.12.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 05.12.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, jemanden in den Selbstmord treiben ist auch ein verbrechen.............


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2006)

DaStash am 05.12.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, meine Meinung. wie wäre es denn mit dem Schauspieler von "the transporter"?
> name fällt mir leider nicht ein




Hehe. Guten Morgen!    
Genau über DEN diskutieren wir - der Name ist übrigens *Jason Statham* (nicht Stratham, wie häufig falsch geschrieben wird. Quelle: IMDB)

Gruss,
Bremse

EDIT:

*klugscheiss*

Timothy Olyphant spielte bei Band of Brothers übrigens NICHT mit (ich hab die Metall-DVD-Sammlerbox hier), Major Richard Winters wurde von Damian Lewis gespielt.


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2006)

Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 05.12.2006 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  lol, kamm irgendwie nicht so rüber


----------



## Hannibal89 (5. Dezember 2006)

DaStash am 05.12.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 05.12.2006 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber vin diesel hat afaik auch nicht bei band of brothers mitgespielt


----------



## einkaufswagen (5. Dezember 2006)

Jason Statham wäre meiner Meinung nach eher für eine Filmverwurstung von Splinter Cell geeignet... Mit Sam hat er doch irgendwie wesentlich mehr Ähnlichkeit als mit 47, oder? (Das iss mir in "Crank" nochmal ganz besonders aufgefallen......)


----------



## Razor (5. Dezember 2006)

Hannibal89 am 05.12.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> aber vin diesel hat afaik auch nicht bei band of brothers mitgespielt



Nein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere aber bei _Saving Private Ryan_


----------



## edoa (5. Dezember 2006)

Razor am 05.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 05.12.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau. Wird von einem Scharfschützen abgeknallt...  

MfG


----------



## jetztnicht (5. Dezember 2006)

realgsus am 05.12.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jetztnicht am 05.12.2006 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, juggernaut war scheinbar nur ein kostüm aber schau dir seine oberschenkel in mean mashine an als er nen fußballer spielt, die sind definitiv kein kostüm ^^ aber das ist nun wirklich schon fast offtopic -.-

also back to topic: irgendwer meinte jason statham wär als sam fisher besser...recht hat er *mal aufgefallen ist*
aber wer soll nun 47 werden? irgendwer sollte mal zählen wer am meisten erwähnt wurde...


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (5. Dezember 2006)

Also Sam Fisher KANN imo nur von George Clooney gespielt werden.


----------



## autumnSkies (5. Dezember 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 05.12.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sam Fisher KANN imo nur von George Clooney gespielt werden.



Mit sicherheit nicht. Cloony hat dafür ein zu rundes Gesicht. 
Ein guter Sam währe Sean Connery vor 40 Jahren. 

Oh Gott, ist das auf deinem Avatar der Sänger von A.F.I oder Tokio Hotel? Gut das ich die seit der Post-Art Of Drowning Zeit nichtmehr hör.


----------



## biozzard83 (5. Dezember 2006)

Totale Fehlbesetzung!!!

Die sollten Bruce Willis nehmen und nicht diesen anderen typen!!  

Schließlich war er auch "Der Schakal"


----------



## CerialKillahh (5. Dezember 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 05.12.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sam Fisher KANN imo nur von George Clooney gespielt werden.




Sagt mal, kommt ihr mal klar??
Ihr benennt den Protagonisten von Hitman, Mr. 47 als "Sam Fisher"????

Sam Fisher gibt es nur in Splinter Cell und der ist kein Auftragskiller, sondern ein Geheimagent von der NSA...

Also ich finde 47 sollte von mir gespielt werden- ich hab ja auch schon das Game durchgezockt 

nubs, ey


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (5. Dezember 2006)

CerialKillahh am 05.12.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 05.12.2006 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nimm Dir das zu Herzen
Denn wenn du das getan hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass das Offtopic war.


----------



## DaKiLa (5. Dezember 2006)

autumnSkies am 05.12.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Stratham ist mir zu lieb und zu unfreiwillig komisch - muss immer an Snatch denken!



Stratham zu lieb und nicht komisch??

Hast du "Crank" schon mal gesehen? Da ist er gar nicht lieb, aber auf sarkatische Art komisch.

Ich würde auch Jason vorziehen, aber bin ja nicht gefragt worden.


----------



## Yaguyu (6. Dezember 2006)

Jason Statham !
Das ist der beste für die Rolle...


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2006)

markenprodukt am 05.12.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, meiner Meinung nach hätte Vin Diesel perfekt für dieses Rolle gepasst




find` ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. 
dieses grobschlächtige muskelpaket ist doch wohl besser in primitvsten haud- drauf filmen aufgehoben.


----------



## Radiator (6. Dezember 2006)

Bonkic am 06.12.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 05.12.2006 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr glaubt es vllt nicht, aber obwohl ich nicht von der Verfilmung gewusst hab, war eigentlich für mich klar, dass des nur Vin Diesel spielen kann.
Schade, dass er nun nicht mitspielt, Jason Statham hätt ich mir auch gut vorstelln können, aber dieses Weichei, nur weil der billiger war...


----------



## Stefan1981 (6. Dezember 2006)

Radiator am 06.12.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.12.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich konnte mir auch den Schauspieler vorstellen der in "Nur noch 60 Sekunden" den "the Sphinx" gespielt hat (der Franzose der nicht gesprochen hat weil ihn keiner Fragte^^) .


----------



## autumnSkies (6. Dezember 2006)

biozzard83 am 05.12.2006 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Totale Fehlbesetzung!!!
> 
> Die sollten Bruce Willis nehmen und nicht diesen anderen typen!!
> 
> Schließlich war er auch "Der Schakal"



Hust, hust. Ist dir das aktuelle Alter von Mr. Willis bekannt?


um diese Diskussion zu beenden:
a.) Wir brauchen hier keine Posts mehr, die Stratham verlagen - das wollen ja anscheined 90% (alle Tomaten auf den Augen) 
b.) der Olyphant wirds und ihm wird die Rolle auch stehen, wenn er etas größer wird und ne Glatze bekommt.
c.) wird keiner authentisch wirken ohne die original Stimme!


----------



## halbleben (6. Dezember 2006)

autumnSkies am 06.12.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> biozzard83 am 05.12.2006 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du hier der Diskussions-Schließer? 
Jedoch geb Ich dir in Punkt A und B recht!  Jason Statham hat zwar Glatze, aber das kann Ich auch. Der sieht nicht fies genug aus- Zwar cool, aber zu sympathisch... Ja das mit der Stimme stimmt auch... Man bräuchte den original Sprecher vom hitman, um das feeling zu erzeugen...


----------



## CypeK (7. Dezember 2006)

meine vorschläge wären:
-Joaquin Phoenix 
-Christian Bale (sehr gefühlslose/kalte mimik, weiß aber nicht wie er mit glatzte aussieht  )
-Julian McMahon


----------



## skapanska (7. Dezember 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es eh nur 2 Typen die diese Rolle vernünftig spielen könnten:
Vinnie Jones (Snatch aka Bullet Tooth Tony, Bube Dame König Gras, nur noch 60 sec...)
und
Jason Statham (the transporter, Bube Dame König Gras, Snatch, Crank...) der hat eh schon ne Glatze und sieht im Anzug Original nach Hitman aus.


----------



## darthwolf68 (7. Dezember 2006)

CypeK am 07.12.2006 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> meine vorschläge wären:
> -Joaquin Phoenix
> -Christian Bale (sehr gefühlslose/kalte mimik, weiß aber nicht wie er mit glatzte aussieht  )
> -Julian McMahon



Sure! Wie wärs mit Ottfried Fischer? Digitales Zeitalter, Baby! Aber mal ehrlich, eine Glatze kann sich jeder machen und es sollte besser ein No-Name-Schauspieler her. Hat sich mal jemand das Double von Eidos reingezogen. Der sah echt nach Hitman aus.


----------



## autumnSkies (7. Dezember 2006)

C. Bale hab ich zu Anfang des Threads auch vorgeschlagen. Aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke, ist er doch zu schmächtig. Geht zwar sicherlich alles mit der Tricktechnik von heute, aber dann können die ja gleich nen Pixar Streifen produzieren.


----------



## dust2145 (8. Dezember 2006)

Kein Vin Diesel ? Dann auch kein guter Film! Hitman war und ist ein Vin Diesel Zuschnitt zu 100% wie können die nur so dumm sein.
Dann wird es auch so ein scheiß wie die anderen Verfilmungen von Spielen. Damit haben sich die Macher millionen Zuschauer vom Hals geschafft. Bitte!!


----------



## Kandinata (8. Dezember 2006)

dust2145 am 08.12.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Vin Diesel ? Dann auch kein guter Film! Hitman war und ist ein Vin Diesel Zuschnitt zu 100% wie können die nur so dumm sein.
> Dann wird es auch so ein scheiß wie die anderen Verfilmungen von Spielen. Damit haben sich die Macher millionen Zuschauer vom Hals geschafft. Bitte!!



nope, diesel ist nur gut für sinnlose action, intelligente filme sollte er lieber anderen überlassen


----------



## Rosini (8. Dezember 2006)

Dass Vin Diesel nicht Mr 47 ist, ist schon mal etwas Positives. Ich mag ihn, ich liebe Riddick, aber als Hitman hätte ich ihn mir nicht vorstellen können. Auch ich hoffe immer noch auf Jason Statham, welcher mir eigentlich absolut perfekt für die Rolle erscheint. Stellt man sich ihn mit roter Krawatte, schwarzem Anzug, und schwarzen Lederhandschuhen vor, wäre der Hitman praktisch perfekt - sein Outfit hatte mich bereits in "The Transporter" an den kaltherzigen Auftragsmörder erinnert. Wenn die Rolle einer spielen kann, dann er. Diesen neuen kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt, sehr schwer als Hitman vorstellen.

Aber was solls. Ich bin kein Mensch, der bereits im Vorfeld negativ über andere Personen urteilt. Vielleicht meistert er seine neue Rolle ebensogut, wie es Jason in "Der Transporter" tut.


----------



## tDeece (10. Dezember 2006)

Nick Cassavetes sah doch in Face/Off perfekt aus! Er hat Dietrich Hassler gespielt, den Glatzköpfigen Kumpel von Castor Troy. Ich find ihn (zumindest in Form und ohne Haare) noch besser als Bateson!

Wir denken uns mal die grenzwertigen Haare weg: http://imdb.com/gallery/hh/0001024/...=pgallery&path_key=Cassavetes, Nick (I)&seq=5

Leider ist der gute inzwischen etwas älter, zu dick und hat, wie gesagt, auch wieder kräftig Haare  Aber besser - zumindest vom Look - hätte man es mit keinem Schauspieler treffen können. Ach ja, hätte man den Hitman Film doch mal vor 10 Jahren gedreht 

Ich bin übrigens auch heilfroh, das Diesel raus ist. Da hätte man ihn auch als Adolf Hitler casten können, wäre ähnlich passend gewesen (wobei ich mir DEN Film sogar angeschaut hätte! Mit Chris Rock als Göbbels und Judi Dench als Heinrich Himmler!)


Ich mag Olyphant sehr in Deadwood! Ohne Bart aber, finde ich, hat er, zumindet in Dreamcatcher, ne etwas ausgeprägte Oberlippe :-\ Sieht mir irgendwie nicht sonderlich "kalt" aus, aber ich bin gespannt was draus wird. Auf jedenfall bessere Wahl als der Diesel-Vin. Wobei ich vom Film nicht wirklich viel erwarte. Der könnte nur was werden, wenn der Regiesseur selbst Hardcore-Fan der Spiele ist, die Entwickler der Games die Story schreiben und Jesper Kyd in die Tasten haut.... naja, mal schauen.


----------



## autumnSkies (10. Dezember 2006)

Denkt da dran: Nr. 47 ist ein Klon. Er soltle auch so wirken. Stratham kann einfach kein Klon sein!
Leider können wir hier mit unseren Posts in Hollywood eh nichts bewirken. Aber der Olyphant wird das Pferd schon schaukeln. Sieht zumindest schon passend aus. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob er die Rolle auch spielen kann! Diesen Faktor darf man auch nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## RiderBeat (6. Februar 2007)

> C. Bale hab ich zu Anfang des Threads auch vorgeschlagen. Aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke, ist er doch zu schmächtig.



 Schonmal "Reign of Fire" oder "Batman Begins" gesehen. Der ist doch voll das Paket! Abgesehen von "The Machinist", aber für den Film hatte er ja auch extra abgespeckt...

Tom Cruise wäre perfekt 
1,20 groß (so wird Nr. 47 nichtmal gesehn, wenn er direkt  vor einem steht), hässlich wie die Nacht und ein paar *Scientologybringtdichum*-Zaubersprüche hat der garantiert auch parat.


----------



## rokn (6. Februar 2007)

Ich sag mal so:

Eigentlich ist es völlig egal, wen man nimmt, da:
1) derjenige eh nicht viel sagen wird
2) man weiß, was mit Maskenbildnern alles möglich ist (spätestens seit Herr der Ringe)
3) er bei den gefährlichen Sachen sowieso gedoubelt wird
4) er immer einen Anzug trägt und man somit seine Proportionen nur erahnen kann.
5) Größenunterschiede im Film noch nie eine Rolle gespielt haben (wie hätte Tom Cruise sonst jemals einen Kampfjet fliegen können   )


Und nebenbei:

Warum nicht Keanu Reeves? Erinnert ihr euch an die Szene aus Matrix 1, als er aus seiner Kapsel befreit wird? Dabei hat er auch Glatze. Er ist ein drahtiger, kantiger Typ und den Rest macht die Maske. Das er facettenreich schauspielern kann, hat er bereit bewiesen:
http://german.imdb.com/name/nm0000206/

Grüße, Rokn


----------

